# first shield trio review ...



## hangwoon1008 (Nov 23, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with first shield trio?

The vet at banfield gave me one, but after reading all the review and such online, I'm scared to use it.

Does anyone here have any experience?


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

hangwoon1008 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with first shield trio?
> 
> The vet at banfield gave me one, but after reading all the review and such online, I'm scared to use it.
> 
> Does anyone here have any experience?


Hi hangwoon1008 ,

The folks at Banfield are trying to sell the First Shield product and may have given you a free sample.... "I would not use it"

This is the problem: First Shield Trio contains a heavy dose of Permethrin and can cause serious health problems for many dogs....

There are many good flea and tick prevention products on the market without the premethrin that work very well and often at a lesser cost than the First Shield Trio product.

I use Frontline Plus and it has worked well for me , however , I am sure others will also offer you very good advice on flea an tick prevention products.

Note: In my opinion you will be much better served by a local private Vet. You will prolly find that Banfield is a product/sales plan driven business that is more interested in your money than your dog....IMO

Best , oldhounddog


----------

